# "Natural" Dig Box



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Has anyone tried doing a natural dig box that is basically hardened soil with rocks and sticks in it? 

Scrizzie loves her crickets, mealworms and dubia roaches. Being that the roaches and meal worms seem not to really move around all that much I was thinking of making a natural dig box and putting the roaches and mealworms in it to see if she likes to really dig and root out her dinner.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I have never tried this, but see why it would be an appealing idea. I bet Scrizzle would love it! There are only a couple of concerns that I have.

She would obviously get very, very dirty. As long as you don't mind a dirty hedgehog then you're all set. You would also have to make sure that the soil is totally disinfected from any potential bacteria. I just have a feeling that soil isn't generally something sold perfectly clean... Where would you plan on getting the soil?


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Actually going to test the concept tomorrow but plan on little dirt. The end product would be a layer of cement just to give the "box" weight with maybe 1/2" of dirt on top but mostly small rocks and twigs for her to root through. Heck she maybe "fu, just put them in my bowl" - just thought it may break up her routine and give her some mental stimulation.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a sandbox for Reggie and he loves it. I use some aquarium sand that doesn't clump and is easily digestible in case it's accidentally swallowed. Both of those are major concerns if you're interested in "natural" experiences for your hedgehog (clumping dirt can attach to genitalia and cause all sorts of problems, while swallowing dirt and sand can cause impaction in the GI tract). I've actually found the sandbox keeps Reggie cleaner. He happily bathes in it, which keeps itchy skin and poop boots down to a minimum. I would highly recommend it.

Finnickhog also has a natural set-up of sorts, if you want more information from someone who has gone the extra mile.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's a list of stuff Skadi and I tried with pros and cons: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/47-liners-cage-bedding/120842-what-they-like-live.html

And here's my naturalistic build thread: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/105-cages/117850-great-naturalistic-cage-overhaul.html I ended up using fleece for the bedding and making a large dig box full of ground walnut shell bedding. I mix a bit of soil in sometimes, and I occasionally add some crickets.


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Scrizzie's natural dig box was a huge success. To first expose her to it and that it represented food I sat with it in her pen and had live meal worms and Dubai roaches visible with more under bark and small flat rocks. She ate everything she could see but did not root under bark or rocks. That night I replenished the dig box and left it for her to see what would happen if she was alone at night. This morning it was very clear she had scratched, rooted and clawed up everything and was stripped clean of the worms and roaches. Will refine it a bit using QuickCrete in the bottom with a thin layer of dirt topped with rocks and bark. I used her old litter box for the testing but may look for something a little larger for the final product. 

Just seems like an easy way to create something to occupy Scrizzie and challenge her for her feeding and maybe just maybe increase the time interval between nail clippings.


----------

